# Briggs broken keyway symptoms



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*will a broken keyway cause low compression?*


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

No a broken key will not cause low compression. It can make the engine hard to start, even act as if it may have low compression, it can make it kick back as if it has too much compression and can also cause the engine to sputter as if it has a carburetor problem. It does affect ignition timing, but does not affect valve timing and so can't change the compression of an engine.


----------

